# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  هل اتساع فارق العمر بين الزوجين يقودهما الى الفقر والحماقة؟!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
اتساع فارق العمر بين الزوجين يقودهما الى الفقر والحماقة!



قد يكون زواج الرجال بفتيات أصغر منهم بكثير أو السيدات الناضجات بشباب في مقتبل العمر أمرا شائعا في هوليوود، لكن الأمر سيختلف تماما في حال تطبيقه في الحياة العادية، وسيؤدي الفارق العمري الكبير بين الزوجين إلى نتائج غير مستحبة وفقا لما توصل إليه أساتذة اقتصاد بجامعة كولورادو الأمريكية في دنفر.

وقالت صحيفة "ديلي ميل" البريطانية إن الدراسة خلصت إلى أن وجود فوارق عمرية كبيرة بين الزوجين، أكثر من ثماني سنوات- يجعل الزوجين أكثر فقرا وحماقة وأقل جمالا، وتتزايد هذه العناصر كلما اتسعت الفجوة العمرية بين الزوجين. وأشار أستاذة الاقتصاد إلى أن الشخص الذي يتزوج من شريك يكبره أو يصغره بالكثير يكسب أجرا أقل من متوسط معدل الأجور، كما أن درجاته تأتي أقل في اختبارات الذكاء ويراه من حوله أقل جاذبية. وأكد الخبراء أنه كلما اتسعت الفجوة العمرية بين الزوجين، كلما كان أداؤهما أكثر سلبية في جميع هذه القطاعات.

برأيكم ما مدى صحة هذه الدراسات في مجتمعنا العربي عامة وفي الأردن على وجه الخصوص؟ شاركونا آرائكم ...*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بالفعل فارق العمر يلعب دور كبير في الحياة الزوجية
من حيث التفكير والسلوك وما يعتقده كل طرف مقبول وغير مقببول
ما لازم يكون في هناك فارق كبير بالعمر حتى يكون هناك مجال للتفاهم بين الطرفين كمان وتقل المشاكل لأن كل طرف بده شي*

----------


## (dodo)

انا من رأيي بكون كتير كتير  مناسب لو كان الفرق بيناتهم اكتر اشي 8 سنوات 
اما اذا كانو نفس العمر او اقل بسنة ما رح يتفاهمو رح يضلهم يتناقرو ومشاكل والذي منه 
لاني شايفة مثل هالحالتين وشفت وضعهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا مع هالدراسة 
للأسف نظرتنا كمجتمع شرقي للزواج نظرة تشاؤمية وسلبية 
الكثير من شبابنا يفضلون الارتباط بمن هن أصغر منهم عمراً بفارق كبير جداً يتعدى 8 سنوات لأسباب كثيرة منها - بربيها على ايدي ، باخدها فرفوره بسه مغمضه ، مهرها بكون اقل  ... . الخ الخ الخ - و بجددو الشباب 
صح هي مو قاعدة أساسية ولا فينا نعمم لأنه الزواج الصح أساسه الاحترام 
لو نظرنا بعمق لمجتمعنا الأردني بنلاقي الخطأ مو بفارق سن الزوجين الخطأ بطريقة معاملة كل منهما للآخر بالظروف المحيطة بالوضع الإجتماعي و الفكري والثقافي للزوجين 
يعني الفارق العمري ممكن يكون على الهامش لو كان في توافق روحي وعقلي و فكري و اجتماعي 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *بالفعل فارق العمر يلعب دور كبير في الحياة الزوجية
> من حيث التفكير والسلوك وما يعتقده كل طرف مقبول وغير مقببول
> ما لازم يكون في هناك فارق كبير بالعمر حتى يكون هناك مجال للتفاهم بين الطرفين كمان وتقل المشاكل لأن كل طرف بده شي*



*مشكورة "حبيبتي والمطر" على مرورك وإبداء رأيك ، وانا بوافقك بالرأي "ما لازم يكون في هناك فارق كبير بالعمر" ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا من رأيي بكون كتير كتير  مناسب لو كان الفرق بيناتهم اكتر اشي 8 سنوات 
> اما اذا كانو نفس العمر او اقل بسنة ما رح يتفاهمو رح يضلهم يتناقرو ومشاكل والذي منه 
> لاني شايفة مثل هالحالتين وشفت وضعهم



*شكراً دودو على مرورك وعلى رأيك وانا معك بمسألة الفارق المتوسط في العمر بين الزوجين ، شكراً لمرورك مرة تانية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *
> أنا مع هالدراسة 
> للأسف نظرتنا كمجتمع شرقي للزواج نظرة تشاؤمية وسلبية 
> الكثير من شبابنا يفضلون الارتباط بمن هن أصغر منهم عمراً بفارق كبير جداً يتعدى 8 سنوات لأسباب كثيرة منها - بربيها على ايدي ، باخدها فرفوره بسه مغمضه ، مهرها بكون اقل  ... . الخ الخ الخ - و بجددو الشباب 
> صح هي مو قاعدة أساسية ولا فينا نعمم لأنه الزواج الصح أساسه الاحترام 
> لو نظرنا بعمق لمجتمعنا الأردني بنلاقي الخطأ مو بفارق سن الزوجين الخطأ بطريقة معاملة كل منهما للآخر بالظروف المحيطة بالوضع الإجتماعي و الفكري والثقافي للزوجين 
> يعني الفارق العمري ممكن يكون على الهامش لو كان في توافق روحي وعقلي و فكري و اجتماعي 
> 
> *



*
100% دموع مع اني ما بشوف انو الفارق لغاية 8 سنوات يعتبر "كبير جداً" خصوصاً بهاد الوقت ، برأيي الشباب بحاجة للوقت لحتى يكونوا جاهزين للإرتباط وايضاً سن الزواج لدى الفتيات الأكثر رواجاً وقبولا للشباب هو بين 18-23 ، يعني بالمقابل الشب ابن 28 سنة لا يعتبر كبير "عُمرياً" مقارنة بفتاة عمرها 18 او 20! ومع هيك انا بشد على ايدك بمسألة ان الفارق العمري ممكن يكون على الهامش لو كان في توافق روحي وعقلي و فكري و اجتماعي ، نعم هاد الكلام الصحيح*

----------


## صفاء العشري

أعتقد أن الأمر يختلف من حالة لأخرى.. هنالك الكثير من المتزوجين الذين ينعمون بحياة ممتعة مع أن فارق العمر كبير جدا بينهما.. لكن مثاليا، أعتقد أن الرجل يجب أن يكون أكبر قليلا من المرأة

تحياتي

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

